# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC  "3 in 1" - JoeKoi Centre

## Joedimas



----------


## mulyadi iching

Asyikkkkkk

----------


## Sekti

mantap  :Clap2:

----------


## dTp

hahahahaha  :Heh:

----------


## jovie

Wowww... mantabbbb..

----------


## abe

Mantap. Mulai besok ya. He he he.

----------


## epoe

*Tujuannya apa ? ...........................apakah nilai Shiro, Hi-Utsuri dan Shusui sama 33%, atau ...................... Shiro 40%, Hi-Utsuri 40% dan Shusui 30% ? atau dibalik ?......*   (Misalnya nilai Shiro lebih atas dari Shusui atau Hi-Utsuri (soalnya Keeping Shiro susah bukan main, kecuali Om Herry Nogo)  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash: . Shusui juga cukup susah, soalnya kalau merahnya naik dan mbeleber kemana2 juga jelek  :Frusty: , yang relatif mudah hanya Hi-Utsuri (kasih color saja, sudah jadi) ................................ kalau air, yang musti bagus ..................

----------


## herrydragon

Mantappp om Joe

----------


## herrydragon

> *Tujuannya apa ? ...........................apakah nilai Shiro, Hi-Utsuri dan Shusui sama 33%, atau ...................... Shiro 40%, Hi-Utsuri 40% dan Shusui 30% ? atau dibalik ?......*   (Misalnya nilai Shiro lebih atas dari Shusui atau Hi-Utsuri (soalnya Keeping Shiro susah bukan main, kecuali Om Herry Nogo) . Shusui juga cukup susah, soalnya kalau merahnya naik dan mbeleber kemana2 juga jelek , yang relatif mudah hanya Hi-Utsuri (kasih color saja, sudah jadi) ................................ kalau air, yang musti bagus ..................


aman tiap jenis ambil 1 om Ep..  :Doh:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ngeriiii terobosan baru...

----------


## epoe

> Wah selamat om epoe dapet 4 ekor


*Selamat apaan, ..................bayarnya itu lho ............*........... :Mullet:  :Mullet:  2 Shiro Utsuri dan  :Hat:  :Hat: 2 Shusui ...........

----------


## frostbitez

ini dijuriin ga yah?

----------


## epoe

*di juri in, tenang aja Om Han ...................................... !!!*

----------


## frostbitez

Update terakhir 53.5cm female shinoda


video pake yg lama de

----------


## dedigouw

Calon GC lagi nih Om Han...
Mantappp dah... ::

----------


## Jojoman

nyerah deh...
size hi utsuri saya kalah jauh dibanding punya om han
 :Hail:

----------


## absolion

mantap om han.....
no.14 mengundurkan diri. sudah berpindah alam masuk buttom drain

----------


## frostbitez

> Calon GC lagi nih Om Han...
> Mantappp dah...


kalo pada ga update sih kayanya gitu om ded hahaha
kidding2..pan yg laen blom tau...lagian berat di patern ikannya g




> nyerah deh...
> size hi utsuri saya kalah jauh dibanding punya om han


dulu g kc pernah size 62 kalah sama size 43 loh om  :Brick: 




> mantap om han.....
> no.14 mengundurkan diri. sudah berpindah alam masuk buttom drain


turut berduka bro

----------


## Jojoman

ntar coba update deh
semoga weekend ini sempet
tp minder juga.. hahaha..

----------


## Gs2014

Top bgt om hiu nya✌

----------


## dalozt

Turut Berduka Cita atas kepergian om Joe Dimas semoga arwahnya d terima di sisi TYME

----------


## Jojoman

Selamat jalan om Joe... semoga dapat tempat yg terbaik di sisi-Nya.
Amin...

----------


## dedyhalim

turut berduka  cita atas meninggalnya Om Joe. Semoga mendapat tempat terbaik disisiNya.

----------


## tomahawk

RIP om Joe

----------


## bbongso

Turut berduka cita atas kepergian Om Joe.

----------


## Sekti

Turut berduka cita, semoga diberikan yang terbaik.

----------


## Movenpick7

Turut berduka, semoga keluarga diberi ketabahan...

----------


## koikoiman

Selamat Jalan om Joe. May u rest in peace.

----------


## serendipity

Selamat jalan Om Joe...semoga keluarga diberi ketabahan..

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Jam kehidupan berputar tanpa tau kapan berhenti. bagi um JOE jam itu telah berhenti namun amal dan ibadahnya sebelum jam kehidupan berhenti membawa cerita dan kenangan yang luar biasa bagi kita semua. Semoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan selalu di beri anugerah dan kelimpahan NYA. Selamat jalan um JOE.

----------


## hinawat

Selamat jalan om Joe, ikut lelangnya om Joe, kesannya ramah dan baik sekali, walaupun belum pernah bertemu..  Semoga keluarga yang ditinggal diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan oleh-Nya.

----------


## absolion

selamat jalan om joe, semoga amal dan ibadahnya di terima disisinya. amiinn

----------


## ipaul888

Selamat jalan om Joe, selalu ingat tulisan beliau: 

"Bersatu kita kuat  
Bersama kois kita hebat" by Joe Dimas

----------


## b0rn2killll

Ga nyangka sama sekali,turut berduka cita semoga amal ibadahnya semasa hidup di terima dan yang di tinggalkan di beri kekuatan lahir dan batin.

----------


## enos

Turut berduka cita, semoga diberi tempat terbaik oleh Tuhan Yg Maha Kuasa.

----------


## 9KOI

Turut berdukacita, selamat jalan om joe, semoga  diterima di sisiNya

----------


## effendig

Om Joe, Allah SWT memanggil dan menjaga Anda bersama keluarga yang ditinggalkan, amien YRA

----------


## Dony Lesmana

RIP my Friends...   we will miss you

----------


## interisti

Selamat jalan Om Joe... ::  ::

----------


## grinkz01

RIP om Joe...semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan selalu diberi katabahan...

----------


## RafflesG

Semoga amal dan ibadah nya diterima di sisi Nya, Selamat jalan Om Joe

----------


## Cien siung

RIP om Joedimas. btw yang mana orangnya ya? sy cuman tau dia aktivis forum KOIs.

----------


## hxsutanto

Rest in Peace. Semoga diterima di sisiNya.

----------


## GGG

Rip om jo....ngomong2 kok mendadak sekali ya,sakit apa

----------


## epoe

> RIP om Joedimas. btw yang mana orangnya ya? sy cuman tau dia aktivis forum KOIs.


*Ada di YOU TUBE Koi Fest 2015 halaman yg terakhir*

----------


## herrydragon

Selamat jalan om Joe, semoga tenang disisi Tuhan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

dear all teman2 karena kang joe merupakan sahabat baik saya

perkenankan saya mengambil tanggung jawab kang joe untuk KC ini.. 

Batas waktu penyerahan foto dan video adalah 5 Mei 2015... Penjurian akan dilakukan oleh Tim Juri kois dan external.

Untuk hadiah uang , saya menghimbau untuk disumbangkan ke family kang joe yang mungkin membutuhkan , jika pemenang ada yang tidak berkenan menyumbangkannya maka saya pribadi yang akan membayarnya..

Mohon diperkenankan para moderator agar saya mengambil alih tanggung jawab ini...

Terimakasih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> dear all teman2 karena kang joe merupakan sahabat baik saya
> 
> perkenankan saya mengambil tanggung jawab kang joe untuk KC ini.. 
> 
> Batas waktu penyerahan foto dan video adalah 5 Mei 2015... Penjurian akan dilakukan oleh Tim Juri kois dan external.
> 
> Untuk hadiah uang , saya menghimbau untuk disumbangkan ke family kang joe yang mungkin membutuhkan , jika pemenang ada yang tidak berkenan menyumbangkannya maka saya pribadi yang akan membayarnya..
> 
> Mohon diperkenankan para moderator agar saya mengambil alih tanggung jawab ini...
> ...


It's Honour to Mr. Dony Lesmana.... Salut and Proud to you Om Dony.... Good Job :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Pauran

Selamat Jalan om JOE sebagai berbahagia di sisi-Nya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Update terakhir 53.5cm female shinoda
> 
> 
> video pake yg lama de


karena hanya ada 1 peserta yg update.. maka panitia menobatkan ikan ini menjadi GC tanpa lawan... Terima kasih om Han.. Untuk hadiah dsbnya harap PM atau mau disumbangkan ke keluarga almarhum..

----------


## frostbitez

Hahaha disindir nih
Untuk hadiah disumbangkan balik saja ke keluarga alm. Om Joe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Hahaha disindir nih
> Untuk hadiah disumbangkan balik saja ke keluarga alm. Om Joe


Gak om, hehe.. iklas isyaallah.
Saingan nya om DL.. kalau bisa menang dari Om DL, uda suatu hadiah.. hahaha.. gak bisa dinilai.. kalau menang tapi. xixix

Peace untuk om Joe.. 
Terakhir ambil ikan karashi dari beliau.. mudah2x an bisa sehat dan gede

----------


## frostbitez

> Gak om, hehe.. iklas isyaallah.
> Saingan nya om DL.. kalau bisa menang dari Om DL, uda suatu hadiah.. hahaha.. gak bisa dinilai.. kalau menang tapi. xixix
> 
> Peace untuk om Joe.. 
> Terakhir ambil ikan karashi dari beliau.. mudah2x an bisa sehat dan gede


sama om tri...karashi yg terakhir ambil dari beliau

----------

